# Adobe Giving Away Creative Suite



## WaLkAwaY (Dec 5, 2012)

I could not find a specific graphics section so I thought I would just post this in here. 


Clicky Clicky 

Adobe is currently releasing its Creative Suite family to anyone who registers a free account. Just thought some of you might like this info.

Here’s the list of available programs, available for both Mac and PC:

Creative Suite 2
Acrobat 3D 1.0 for Windows
Acrobat Standard 7.0
Acrobat Pro 8.0
Audition 3.0
GoLive CS2
Illustrator CS2
InCopy CS2
InDesign CS2
Photoshop CS2
Photoshop Elements 4.0/5.0
Adobe Premiere Pro 2.0


----------



## notsoevil (Nov 30, 2010)

CS2?

I don't even think that old shit will even RUN on my computer.

This is some sort of SPAM crap, right? I'm a fool talking to a bot or hacked account?


----------



## WaLkAwaY (Dec 5, 2012)

notsoevil said:


> CS2?
> 
> I don't even think that old shit will even RUN on my computer.
> 
> This is some sort of SPAM crap, right? I'm a fool talking to a bot or hacked account?


No not spam. I had CS2 until I bought Adobe Master CS4 and the suite was a good program. I have a lot of friends that make sigs and stuff and they were pretty excited about it. Think it would run in compatibility mode would it not?

I did not think it would be taken this way. I just thought there might be some people who were either just starting or who might want a pretty good set of tools for free.


----------



## Viscount Vash (Jan 3, 2007)

Handy bit of info for some one who wants to play about without paying out for a full Graphics package.


----------



## WaLkAwaY (Dec 5, 2012)

Since I brought this here I thought I should post a followup. A friend of mine pointed this out to me this morning.



> UPDATE, 2:40 p.m. PT: There has been clarification since this story broke. Adobe has not released the CS2 software for free. Instead, it has cancelled its CS2 license management servers, so for those with existing licenses it is now offering downloads that do not require contact with the licensing servers. This service is only going to be available for those with existing Adobe CS2 licenses, which will be verified when creating the Adobe account to download the software.



STORY

I apologize for the confusion and inconvenience it may have caused.

EDIT: So far everyone that I have talked to are saying that they are not having any issues with this. That it is working like originally explained. They have access to the unlocked program with a page of downloads with serial keys after doing whatever registration process they needed to do with adobe.


----------



## ThatOtherGuy (Apr 13, 2010)

Funny thing is that no one will even use half of those programs in their daily work.


----------



## Sangus Bane (Jun 17, 2009)

Just installed CS6, so.... yeah.

I think it's great that you share this though.


----------



## Serpion5 (Mar 19, 2010)

Aside from Illustrator, there's nothing there I want or don't already have.


----------

